# Festplatten aus altem Rechner in neuen übernehmen - Fehler!?



## tazmen (6. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

Situation: Neuer PC aufgebaut -> alte Festplatten (WinXP) sollen aber rein.
Problem: Wegen anderer Hardwarekonfiguration kann das System nicht gestartet werden!

Woran kann das liegen? Festplatten und Laufwerke werden vom BIOS erkannt?
Habe leider keine Ahnung nach was ich genau googeln soll...

Danke für die Hilfe oder Links


----------



## imweasel (6. November 2004)

Hi,

ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Windows aus, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere liegt das Problem an den Treibern die nicht für das jetztige Mainboard sind. Windows scheint da ziemlich _allergisch_ zu reagieren.
Hast du mal versucht im _abgesicherter Modus_ zu booten und dann alle Treiber die von der alten Hardware benötigt wurden zu deinstallieren?


----------



## tazmen (6. November 2004)

Habe ich versucht, aber soweit komme ich erst gar nicht...
Er fährt vorher runter und dann kommt ein dunkelblauer Bildschirm mit o.g. (in Kurzform) Fehlermeldung.


----------

